

Engineers develop world’s smallest fuel cell - ph0rque
http://www.ecofriend.org/entry/eco-tech-american-engineers-develop-world-s-smallest-fuel-cell/

======
ph0rque
> Presently the [9mm^3] cell generates 0.7 volts and a current of 0.1
> milliamps for about 30 hours.

So the energy density there is 1.1e10 J/m^3... how does that compare to the
best batteries?

